# Advice Needed: US Tax Issues Re. Starting Consulting Firm



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello: 

I am in the highly initial stages of considering the creation of a consulting firm; it would be a sole-proprietorship, or perhaps with one other partner. Although I am American, I have residency in Portugal. I do not want to run afoul of any Portuguese or American laws regarding taxation, and I also want to be wise about structuring this possible firm in a way that minimizes my US and Portuguese tax burdens. 

Consequently, I would like to know if there are Americans in this forum, who know of any resources (organizations, blogs, forums, etc.) that could help me understand the high level issues I need to consider regarding taxation? I have already contacted my tax person in the US, but I would like to hear from other sources.

As I mentioned, I have only started thinking about the myriad issues associated with doing this, so for now, highly detailed suggestions would not be useful, nor would resources designed for expats from countries other than the US. 

I appreciate your assistance--Thanks!


----------

